
Are you an Introvert or an Extrovert? - rokhayakebe
IMO the majority of people who will read News.YC are a Introverts to their friends and family. But when we are here at News.YC, we  all become extroverts. I think we are the most bipolar people ever to live. We maitain two lives. One where people think we are reserved, not polite, not social, not interactive, arrongant, and another life here where we are open, we socialize with each otheer, heck some of us even created places online for extroverts to fully enjoy their nature. So who are we?
======
davidw
I've become much more outgoing as I've aged, actually, and I like social
occasions, as long as the people aren't boring or annoying.

~~~
rokhayakebe
"as long as they are not...fun" Man you are the definition of introvert.
Selective. Extrovert will kick it with anyone and make them "not boring'. I am
not getting at you though. I am a introvert.

~~~
davidw
I can tolerate people who are boring or annoying, just don't enjoy it. I think
even really extroverted people have people they don't care for. In any case,
it's not like I'm one of those people who consider everyone beneath them - my
"boring/annoying" people filter doesn't catch _that_ many people.

------
majimojo
I used to think introvert was a bad thing. But I think most people understand
the word wrongly.

Introvert = you get your motivation and energy from your own creativity and
thoughts.

Extrovert = you get your motivation and energy from the people around you.

They're both good things.

Introvert != Troll.

~~~
majimojo
Introvert != Shy

------
vlad
I'm an introvert when I'm alone and an extrovert when I'm around other people.
This post reads stupid, but it's true.

------
jeffrese
We are all naturally introverts. The question isn't are you and introvert or
extrovert, the question is do you have the balls to overcome your fear and get
out there and make cold intros.

~~~
gnaritas
That's not true at all. Introverts are generally drained by social interaction
and _need_ serious alone time to recharge. Extroverts are the opposite and
need the social interaction to recharge, being alone tends to bother them.

------
randallsquared
Some of us are introverts both here and in "real life".

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm basically a loner who likes being in a crowd when I have to do it. I find
that I'm at my most productive on narrowly focused technical projects when
people leave me alone, but I'm happiest and the most balanced and effective on
a broad spectrum of issues when I'm "plugged in" to a larger group. Having
said that, I find the transition between the two to be tough.

------
rms
In real life and on a Myers-Brigg type test I usually fall dead center on the
introvert/extrovert line, though usually one or two questions to the extrovert
side. It's usually a willful distinction between whether I am behaving as an
introvert or extrovert -- if an introvert, it's because I find that social
interaction completely uninteresting.

~~~
Xichekolas
Social interaction can be interesting if it's actually interaction with
interesting people.

Unfortunately, what has come to be known as "social interaction" is the custom
of getting a bunch of people in a room, stuffing them full of bad food and
alcohol, and letting them talk about themselves for several hours.

On the other hand, if it really is completely uninteresting to you, just get
drunk, and suddenly that worthless slob ranting about his new lawnmower will
be divulging the secrets of the universe. I suspect this is the real reason
why people drink... it takes actual effort to have fun if you are sober.

~~~
rms
If I'm going to be doing chemically enhanced social interaction, my substance
of choice is kratom. It's well suited to truly enhanced discussion, not just
the louder discussion that alcohol helps with or the disjointed, randomly
connected conversations you have on weed. Unfortunately, the only drugs I can
buy in public places intended for shared social experiences are alcohol and
caffeine. I'd love to start a legal drug cafe but that will have to wait.

Yes, I am shilling my own business, no that doesn't mean you need to mod me
down (I seem to always get modded down when I talk about the benefits of
kratom. But it is a medicinal herb with enormously untapped potential as a
legal pharmaceutical. Another thing to work for, eventually.)

~~~
rms
This has bounced between 0 and 1 points a couple times now... I realize this
isn't about me promoting my own business, because that is something that
definitely allowed and encouraged on this site. I would really like to engage
in a discussion with whoever thinks that posts about drugs deserve to be
modded down.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Why don't you do a "Ask YC" post. Ask folks if they think it's okay to have a
startup business where you sell plants that have psychoactive agents yet are
still legal.

I like to hear the discussion on that one! (Still thinking it through myself)

~~~
rms
:) ok <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71371>

My viewpoint is that all anti-kratom arguments boil down to pro-pharmaceutical
company unlogic. In my opinion, to be against what I am doing without
hypocrisy, you have to be against the drug-pushing of the US pharmaceutical
industry as well.

------
iamwil
INTJ/INTP

I help run summer conferences, where I lead small group discussions and
moderate. People that I meet there often are surprised when I tell them
afterwards that I'm an introvert.

A lot of being able to moderate discussion and engage people was learned,
after some practice, rather than anything particularly innate. So things like
selling your idea to people, making presentations, being charming, those are
all things that a startup founder needs can be learned with a bit of practice.

------
brianmckenzie
I'm pretty extroverted in real life, it helps if the people I'm with are
interesting, but not a requirement. I'm probably more introverted online,
oddly enough.

------
as
Obviously an abundance of NTs here, but Myers-Briggs ENTP seems the archetypal
entrepreneur.

~~~
rms
Yeah... I'm an ENTP on the Myers-Briggs but just barely am an E/P whereas I am
solidly an NT.

------
brl
I'm extremely introverted and solidly INTP.

------
ambiversive
I'm ambiversive.

------
ardit33
intro-extra vert. somewhere in the midle.

